# Snart förbjudet att spela DVD filmer i Linux

## henke

Ta en titt på den här artikeln

"Senast 22 december 2002 ska EU-staterna ha uppfyllt direktivets krav." Nästa år blir det alltså förbjudet att spela DVD skivor under Linux i Sverige  :Sad: 

Det finns lite mer info på  gnuheter

----------

## spiff

Det som skrämmer mig mest är :

 " Även att på en webbsida ge råd om hur man knäcker en spärrkod blir olagligt"

Kontrollering av information är ett typiskt tecken på diktatur.

Visserligen har jag inte rätt att gå ut och säga "Vakt jävel, du skall dö i kväll" ( förberedelse/olaga hot). Lagar som tummar på utrycksfriheten för att individens skydd är viktigare, med all rätt i min mening. 

Men när man får laglig rätt att ge sig på informations källor är vi helt ute och cyklar.

Rundgång av skydd skadar inga individer, och kan användas till många normala tillämpningar, överförning av Cd-skivor till mp3 ex. Även detta blir illegalt när lagen går igenom, främst då på "kopierings skyddade" cd skivor. Att däremot sälja/sprida mp3 skivor, främst då i volymer är klart illegalt, vilket vi redan har lagar emot. 

Det blir inte förbjudet att spela DVD skivor under linux. Det blir förbjudet att använda spelare som rundgår CSS "skyddet", eller visar hur det kan göras, dvs alla open source spelare (alla). Ickeexistenta  kommersiella licens belagda linux spelare i binärt/kompilerat format är fortfarande lagliga. 

Lagen dödar all vidare laglig öppen utveckling. Eftersom Open source, öppen källkod, dvs. Okompilerad program kod beskriver hur det går till.  I förlängningen räcker det att Microsoft/Sun/vemsomhelst lägger på ett löjligt "officeskyd" så blir följande illegalt:

*  Importera dokument, att rundgå 

*  Skriva program som kan göra det, information om hur man gör

*  Undervisa om linux /matematik/ progammering, förberedande

Lagen är ett typiskt exempel på när företagen inte kan lösa sina egna problem och försöker få staten att göra de åt dem. Upphovsrätten och licenser är mer en nog som skydd. Lagligt möjlighet att förtrycka obekväma källor är ett skrämmande exempel på när pengar och okunskap skapar lagar

----------

## henke

 *spiff wrote:*   

> Det blir inte förbjudet att spela DVD skivor under linux. Det blir förbjudet att använda spelare som rundgår CSS "skyddet", eller visar hur det kan göras, dvs alla open source spelare (alla). Ickeexistenta  kommersiella licens belagda linux spelare i binärt/kompilerat format är fortfarande lagliga. 

 

Ok, du har rätt.  Slutna spelare är fortfarande lagliga. Kan du ge mig en URL till nått ställe där jag kan köpa eller ladda ner en sådan spelare gratis?

Vet inte om jag håller med om att lagen dödar all vidare laglig öppen utveckling... 

 *Quote:*   

> Lagen är ett typiskt exempel på när företagen inte kan lösa sina egna problem och försöker få staten att göra de åt dem. Upphovsrätten och licenser är mer en nog som skydd. Lagligt möjlighet att förtrycka obekväma källor är ett skrämmande exempel på när pengar och okunskap skapar lagar

 

Vems fel är det att politikerna är okunniga?

I Danmark har man startat en organisation för att skydda medborgarnas rättigheter.  De har redan samlat in 4900  underskrifter. 

Nån som känner till en svensk motsvarighet?  Jag har inte hittat nått  :Sad: 

----------

## jahve

 :Idea:  Kolla gärna in INFOSOC-direktivet som det nämnda direktivet kallas. Andrahandstolkningar via journalister eller andra kan ibland förvränga vad det egentligen handlar om.

----------

## rocketfuel

Borde det inte tas ett liknande initiativ i sverige med nån slags digital-konsument-rådochrön historia?

Undra när vi får det som i danmark där det är förbjudet i lag att ta Mp3-backup på sina cdskivor.

/R

----------

## henke

Bra ide jahve

Hittade 

[url=http://europa.eu.int/smartapi/cgi/sga_doc?smartapi!celexplus!prod!CELEXnumdoc&numdoc=301L0029&lg=EN]

infosoc direktivet [/url]

Kolla in Chapter III Article 6

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Member States shall provide adequate legal protection against the circumvention of any effective technological measures, which the person concerned carries out in the knowledge, or with reasonable grounds to know, that he or she is pursuing that objective.

 

Jag tolkar detta som att det blir olagligt att skriva ett program som avkodar en DVD. 

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Member States shall provide adequate legal protection against the manufacture, import, distribution, sale, rental, advertisement for sale or rental, or possession for commercial purposes of devices, products or components or the provision of services which:
> 
> (a) are promoted, advertised or marketed for the purpose of circumvention of, or
> 
> (b) have only a limited commercially significant purpose or use other than to circumvent, or
> ...

 

Vet inte riktigt hur jag ska tolka detta. Det blir olagligt att tjäna pengar på ett olisencierat program som spelar DVD skivor? Hmm. Fri mjukvara kanske kan kringå "for commercial purposes"? Kan nog inte inkludera programmet I en kommersiell Linux distrubution...

----------

## jahve

 *henke wrote:*   

> Vet inte riktigt hur jag ska tolka detta. Det blir olagligt att tjäna pengar på ett olisencierat program som spelar DVD skivor? Hmm. Fri mjukvara kanske kan kringå "for commercial purposes"? Kan nog inte inkludera programmet I en kommersiell Linux distrubution...

 

Kanske inte

 *Quote:*   

> Article 5
> 
> Exceptions and limitations
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Jag tolkar art 5(2)(b) såhär. I och för sig skjuter jag från höften i detta fall eftersom EG-lagtext inte är riktigt min grej.  :Smile: 

Medlemstaterna kan i den nationella lagstiftningen undantaga rättighetsinnehavarens exklusiva reproduktionsrättighet om reproduktonen görs för personligt bruk och icke-kommersiellt. Ungefär så ligger det nog till idag. Man får ju kika på sin DVD-rulle, men man får inte öppna privat biograf och ta betalt för att andra ska titta på DVD:n.

"Fair compensation" får rättighetsinnehavaren eftersom jag hyrt eller köpt DVD:n jag tittar på och därigenom betalar för mig.

Den här artikeln är ett undantag i artikel 6, vilket gör att den gäller, under dessa omständigheter, istället för art 6. Det kanske inte är så illa ändå.

Huvudpoängen är att man, alltid när det gäller "kontroversiella" nyheter kikar igenom källorna först. Ofta visar det sig att saker och ting tillåts fortgå som vanligt.

----------

## henke

 *jahve wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *henke wrote:*   Vet inte riktigt hur jag ska tolka detta. Det blir olagligt att tjäna pengar på ett olisencierat program som spelar DVD skivor? Hmm. Fri mjukvara kanske kan kringå "for commercial purposes"? Kan nog inte inkludera programmet I en kommersiell Linux distrubution... 
> 
> Kanske inte 

 

Är Gentoo en kommersiell distribution? 

Artikel 5:2b ger dig rätt att reproducera en CD/DVD skiva för privat bruk. Visst. Vet inte om detta medför att man har rätt att knäcka kodningen på en CD/DVD skiva.  

Man har definitivt inte rätt att lägga ut information om hur man avkodar en CD/DVD skiva på nätet om du på något sätt tjänar pengar på den här informationen. 

Vi kommer alltid ha tillgång till program som avkodar DVD skivor. Det går inte att stoppa. Det som irriterar mig är att jag hamnar i en gråzon när jag spelar DVD skivor under Linux. 

Är inte heller så bra på lagtext men det tror jag inte EU nissarna är heller. (För mig ser det ut som att Artikel 6:1 är gramatiskt felaktig  :Very Happy:  ) 

Behöver nog en advokat för att ta reda på om jahve eller jag har rätt  :Sad: 

----------

## jahve

Direktivet har en svensk översättning:

http://europa.eu.int/smartapi/cgi/sga_doc?smartapi!celexplus!prod!CELEXnumdoc&numdoc=301L0029&lg=SV

Men som vanligt är det den engelska som gäller i för implementeringen. 

För övrigt läste jag ingressen till direktivet och fann följande:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (47) Den tekniska utvecklingen kommer att ge rättsinnehavarna möjlighet att tillämpa tekniska åtgärder som utformats för att förhindra eller begränsa handlingar som inte är godkända av innehavarna av någon upphovsrätt, till upphovsrätten närstående rättighet eller rätt av sitt eget slag angående databaser. Det finns dock risk för att olaglig verksamhet kan komma att bedrivas i syfte att möjliggöra eller underlätta ett kringgående av det tekniska skydd som dessa åtgärder ger. För att förhindra en uppsplittring i fråga om juridiska metoder som skulle kunna hindra den inre marknaden från att fungera, krävs det att det upprättas ett harmoniserat rättsligt skydd mot kringgående av effektiva tekniska åtgärder och mot tillhandahållande av anordningar, produkter och tjänster i detta syfte.
> 
> 

 

Mitt i prick. DVD formatet innehåller en viss kryptering, och för att tillverka en decoder ska man normalt sett ha en licens. Linux-spelarna har ingen sådan licens därför är de inte tillåtna uppspelare.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (48) Ett sådant rättsligt skydd bör ges för tekniska åtgärder som effektivt begränsar åtgärder som inte är godkända av innehavarna av någon upphovsrätt, till upphovsrätten närstående rättighet eller rätt av sitt eget slag angående databaser, utan att dock hindra den elektroniska utrustningens normala funktion eller den tekniska utvecklingen av den. Detta rättsliga skydd innebär ingen skyldighet att utforma anordningar, produkter, komponenter eller tjänster så att de motsvarar tekniska åtgärder, så länge som en sådan anordning, produkt, komponent eller tjänst inte på annat sätt omfattas av förbudet i artikel 6. Det rättsliga skyddet bör vara förenligt med proportionalitetsprincipen och inte medföra förbud mot sådana anordningar eller verksamheter som har något annat kommersiellt betydelsefullt syfte eller användningsområde än att kringgå tekniskt skydd. Detta skydd får i synnerhet inte hindra kryptografisk forskning.

 

In alles. Jag kan ha haft fel och det finns risk för att dvd utan licensierad spelare egentligen är otillåtet. Men för att vara säker tycker jag att man ändå ska invänta den svenska lagstifningen (som kommer att dröja har jag hört) och de artiklar som skrivs av sakkunninga (inte sensationssugna journalister).

Viktigt att veta är att direktivet är förpliktande mot medlemsstaterna inte för privatpersoner (civilrättsigt). Rättighetshavarna kan alltså inte stämma enskilda användare eller programmerare så länge det inte har blivit svensk lag.

Fram till svensk en implementering av direktivet är det nog fullt fram att se på DVD-filmer på sin linux-burk. Vad som händer därefter får vi se.

----------

## spiff

Jag har tittat igenom det jag hittade men får ingen rätsida på vad som gäller. Å enda sidan har jag rätt att göra en kopia enl svensk lag, men enl EU förslaget hamnar jag i en illegal eller en grå zon om jag tittar på en film,  känns lite bakvänt.

Jag får det i vilket fall till att det blir illegalt att sprida information om  'skyddat' material, i grund och botten cencur en sorts allmän NDA (none disclosure agreement)

En tröst kan vara att DMCA som förebild redan har börjat utsättas för kritik och förslag på kompletteringar har kommit upp.

Sidnot: HD la av och jag har inte ng gentoo längre L snyft. Jag säger som alla andra eftervisa  Gör backup på viktiga dokument !

----------

